# Fifa,Juventus diventa Piemonte Calcio



## Andris (16 Luglio 2019)

La juventus ha siglato un accordo esclusivo con la Konami di Pro evolution soccer,per cui dalla prossima stagione Fifa non ha più i diritti per inserire nel famoso gioco di calcio la squadra con i suoi tesserati.
Anni fa era il contrario con Pro evolution soccer con giocatori e squadre con nomi sbagliati per non aver pagato diritti ai club.


----------



## IlMusagete (16 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> La juventus ha siglato un accordo esclusivo con la Konami di Pro evolution soccer,per cui dalla prossima stagione Fifa non ha più i diritti per inserire nel famoso gioco di calcio la squadra con i suoi tesserati.
> Anni fa era il contrario con Pro evolution soccer con giocatori e squadre con nomi sbagliati per non aver pagato diritti ai club.



Sarebbe stato più consono Calabria Calcio..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> La juventus ha siglato un accordo esclusivo con la Konami di Pro evolution soccer,per cui dalla prossima stagione Fifa non ha più i diritti per inserire nel famoso gioco di calcio la squadra con i suoi tesserati.
> Anni fa era il contrario con Pro evolution soccer con giocatori e squadre con nomi sbagliati per non aver pagato diritti ai club.



ndrangheta calcio


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Luglio 2019)

se fossi un tifoso del toro mi incazzerei a bestia......ma come , quelli che " giocano" nel sing- sing stadium rappresentano la mia regione........


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2019)

Piemonte Marcio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Luglio 2019)

Ben che meglio


----------



## sette (16 Luglio 2019)

Polisportiva Regina Coeli


----------



## Pit96 (16 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> La juventus ha siglato un accordo esclusivo con la Konami di Pro evolution soccer,per cui dalla prossima stagione Fifa non ha più i diritti per inserire nel famoso gioco di calcio la squadra con i suoi tesserati.
> Anni fa era il contrario con Pro evolution soccer con giocatori e squadre con nomi sbagliati per non aver pagato diritti ai club.



Ahahahaha, Piemonte Calcio


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Luglio 2019)

hmm non so se e una buona idea, per tutti i tifosi juventini che piacevano la fifa?


----------



## Raryof (16 Luglio 2019)

Centovetrine football club non andava bene?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> La juventus ha siglato un accordo esclusivo con la Konami di Pro evolution soccer,per cui dalla prossima stagione Fifa non ha più i diritti per inserire nel famoso gioco di calcio la squadra con i suoi tesserati.
> Anni fa era il contrario con Pro evolution soccer con giocatori e squadre con nomi sbagliati per non aver pagato diritti ai club.



mafia united no?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> La juventus ha siglato un accordo esclusivo con la Konami di Pro evolution soccer,per cui dalla prossima stagione Fifa non ha più i diritti per inserire nel famoso gioco di calcio la squadra con i suoi tesserati.
> Anni fa era il contrario con Pro evolution soccer con giocatori e squadre con nomi sbagliati per non aver pagato diritti ai club.



Potevano chiamarla Rubentus


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Luglio 2019)

Benissimo, il prossimo passo è proprio eliminarli dalla Serie A


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> La juventus ha siglato un accordo esclusivo con la Konami di Pro evolution soccer,per cui dalla prossima stagione Fifa non ha più i diritti per inserire nel famoso gioco di calcio la squadra con i suoi tesserati.
> Anni fa era il contrario con Pro evolution soccer con giocatori e squadre con nomi sbagliati per non aver pagato diritti ai club.



Una cosa semplicemente ridicola ma ormai lo sappiamo che lo sport, il gioco, non esiste più...esistono solo i dindini..per questo rispetto a 20 anni fa il calcio fa vomitare


----------



## overlord (17 Luglio 2019)

Oltre a tutti i nomi fantasiosi da voi elencati, proporrei a Fifa20 di modificare anche i colori delle maglie in questo modo:

Prima maglia: BiancoMarrone come la mreda che rappresentano. Marrone intenso come la puzza che emanano da lontano.
Seconda maglia: Arancione carcerato con numeretto ben visibile sul petto.
Terza maglia: Copiata direttamente da quella degli arbitri 2019/2020 in modo da poter mandare direttamente il loro capitano al monitor Var a decidere su rigori e fuorigioco.


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> La juventus ha siglato un accordo esclusivo con la Konami di Pro evolution soccer,per cui dalla prossima stagione Fifa non ha più i diritti per inserire nel famoso gioco di calcio la squadra con i suoi tesserati.
> Anni fa era il contrario con Pro evolution soccer con giocatori e squadre con nomi sbagliati per non aver pagato diritti ai club.



Solo a me è venuta in mente la fantastica coreografia di Manchester?  sono ancora sinceramente imbarazzato per loro


----------



## carlocarlo (17 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una cosa semplicemente ridicola ma ormai lo sappiamo che lo sport, il gioco, non esiste più...esistono solo i dindini..per questo rispetto a 20 anni fa il calcio fa vomitare



beh anche vent'anni fa i nomi delle squadre su pes erano storpiati.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> La juventus ha siglato un accordo esclusivo con la Konami di Pro evolution soccer,per cui dalla prossima stagione Fifa non ha più i diritti per inserire nel famoso gioco di calcio la squadra con i suoi tesserati.
> Anni fa era il contrario con Pro evolution soccer con giocatori e squadre con nomi sbagliati per non aver pagato diritti ai club.



 

Comunque, per quanto riguarda la modalità ultimate team come funzionera'? I nomi dei giocatori e le loro statistiche rimarranno invariati?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> beh anche vent'anni fa i nomi delle squadre su pes erano storpiati.



Si ma tutti praticamente..e perché PES era un prodotto che si scontrava con Fifa che aveva tutte le licenze, chi prendeva PES non era per le licenze ma il gameplay..chi prende FIFA vuole i nomi originali...è ridicolo che Fifa debba contrattare coi singoli club dai..
è come quando vedevi tutta la serie A e bastava avere sky..adesso per vedere tutta la serie a devo avere sky e dazn...

a me ste robe fanno schifo, sono danni per i consumatori


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2019)

Se lo merita EA, fanno lo stesso identico gioco da 5 anni.


----------



## Andris (17 Luglio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Comunque, per quanto riguarda la modalità ultimate team come funzionera'? I nomi dei giocatori e le loro statistiche rimarranno invariati?



ho letto online degli utenti che dicono sia come il Boca Juniors la scorsa stagione senza licenza: nome diverso (si chiamava Buenos Aires),stadio diverso,divisa diversa tuttavia i nomi dei giocatori non saranno storpiati


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho letto online degli utenti che dicono sia come il Boca Juniors la scorsa stagione senza licenza: nome diverso (si chiamava Buenos Aires),stadio diverso,divisa diversa tuttavia i nomi dei giocatori non saranno storpiati



Ah capito, grazie dell'info!


----------



## iceman. (30 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se lo merita EA, fanno lo stesso identico gioco da 5 anni.



Per me l'ultimo fifa decente è stato il 14, credo che dopo circa 10 anni passerò a Pes.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Luglio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per me l'ultimo fifa decente è stato il 14, credo che dopo circa 10 anni passerò a Pes.


Passerò anche io a PES appena disponibile. Fifa 20 non lo compro, per una semplice ragione: ormai il miglioramento del gameplay e del gioco in quanto tale alla EA non interessa più, visto che il 28% del fatturato di EA deriva dall'Ultimate Team. Finché la gente spenderà 500-1000 euro l'anno o, in casi patologici di ludopatia, oltre 10000 euro in spacchettamenti il gioco in quanto tale non subirà dei cambiamenti. 
Sono anni che attendo innovazioni su un gameplay ormai fin troppo ridicolo e imbarazzante, in FUT basta avere le leggende per vincere le partite. Ormai l'abilità del giocatore conta davvero poco e mi sono rotto le scatole di assistere a partite palesemente scriptate e indirizzate. Avevo giocato molto al 18, il 19 l'ho lasciato subito.


----------



## iceman. (31 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Passerò anche io a PES appena disponibile. Fifa 20 non lo compro, per una semplice ragione: ormai il miglioramento del gameplay e del gioco in quanto tale alla EA non interessa più, visto che il 28% del fatturato di EA deriva dall'Ultimate Team. Finché la gente spenderà 500-1000 euro l'anno o, in casi patologici di ludopatia, oltre 10000 euro in spacchettamenti il gioco in quanto tale non subirà dei cambiamenti.
> Sono anni che attendo innovazioni su un gameplay ormai fin troppo ridicolo e imbarazzante, in FUT basta avere le leggende per vincere le partite. Ormai l'abilità del giocatore conta davvero poco e mi sono rotto le scatole di assistere a partite palesemente scriptate e indirizzate. Avevo giocato molto al 18, il 19 l'ho lasciato subito.



Mai piaciuto FUT, piuttosto gioco quando capita con amici e cugini, ma vogliamo parlare poi dello schifo che nella maggior parte dei casi appena segni, l'azione dopo subisci gol? Partite che finiscono con risultati quasi irreali..


----------



## enigmistic02 (7 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Passerò anche io a PES appena disponibile. Fifa 20 non lo compro, per una semplice ragione: ormai il miglioramento del gameplay e del gioco in quanto tale alla EA non interessa più, visto che il 28% del fatturato di EA deriva dall'Ultimate Team. Finché la gente spenderà 500-1000 euro l'anno o, in casi patologici di ludopatia, oltre 10000 euro in spacchettamenti il gioco in quanto tale non subirà dei cambiamenti.
> Sono anni che attendo innovazioni su un gameplay ormai fin troppo ridicolo e imbarazzante, in FUT basta avere le leggende per vincere le partite. Ormai l'abilità del giocatore conta davvero poco e mi sono rotto le scatole di assistere a partite palesemente scriptate e indirizzate. Avevo giocato molto al 18, il 19 l'ho lasciato subito.



Anche io, quest'anno, passerò a Pes. Ho provato la demo e per la prima volta dopo molti di quelli che ho considerato flop, mi ha sorpreso piacevolmente: la manovra è lenta e ragionata, ma non più legnosa come nei precedenti capitoli, piuttosto fluida. Grafica magnifica, replay notevoli, sembra quasi di vedere una partita reale. Unica pecca secondo me è che l'arbitro fischia di tutto, anche quando entri pulito sulla palla l'arbitro fischia lo spostamento d'aria. Mi auguro migliorino questo aspetto. 
Inoltre han rinnovato la master league, pare rendendola anch'essa molto più simulativa e immersiva rispetto al passato. La possibilità su ps4 di modificare velocemente nomi e divise di squadre e competizioni non licenziate con patch è un altro motivo che spinge all'acquisto.
Su fifa non ho mai giocato a FUT e per me le modalità offline sono il principale svago. Oltre ad un gameplay sempre uguale a sé stesso e sempre più arcade e veloce, non solo non hanno mai pensato di migliorare la carriera, ma l'hanno addirittura peggiorata, snellendola. Ora han messo Volta, altro specchietto per allodole, ma giocare a calcetto è più divertente con gli amici in palestra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Agosto 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Anche io, quest'anno, passerò a Pes. Ho provato la demo e per la prima volta dopo molti di quelli che ho considerato flop, mi ha sorpreso piacevolmente: la manovra è lenta e ragionata, ma non più legnosa come nei precedenti capitoli, piuttosto fluida. Grafica magnifica, replay notevoli, sembra quasi di vedere una partita reale. Unica pecca secondo me è che l'arbitro fischia di tutto, anche quando entri pulito sulla palla l'arbitro fischia lo spostamento d'aria. Mi auguro migliorino questo aspetto.
> Inoltre han rinnovato la master league, pare rendendola anch'essa molto più simulativa e immersiva rispetto al passato. La possibilità su ps4 di modificare velocemente nomi e divise di squadre e competizioni non licenziate con patch è un altro motivo che spinge all'acquisto.
> Su fifa non ho mai giocato a FUT e per me le modalità offline sono il principale svago. Oltre ad un gameplay sempre uguale a sé stesso e sempre più arcade e veloce, non solo non hanno mai pensato di migliorare la carriera, ma l'hanno addirittura peggiorata, snellendola. Ora han messo Volta, altro specchietto per allodole, ma giocare a calcetto è più divertente con gli amici in palestra.


FUT è veramente deprimente, credimi. Oramai non è più calcio FIFA, ma semplicemente gioco d’azzardo. Se non hai leggende in squadra in FUT, la partita la perdi... e non è una cosa che dico io che sono un semplice giocatore di un livello dignitoso, ma pro player che su questo gioco hanno costruito la loro vita. Se EA guadagna così tanto da FUT (ripeto il 28% del fatturato totale di EA deriva SOLO da questa modalità e le proiezioni dicono che l’anno prossimo salirà ancora) è chiaro che non è invogliata a migliorare il gameplay. A questo punto potrebbero anche evitare di rilasciare Fifa 20, andando avanti solo a patchare FUT, perché onestamente da anni il gioco è palesemente sempre uguale. Offline è ormai diventato inutile giocare, non ci si diverte minimamente.


----------



## enigmistic02 (7 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> FUT è veramente deprimente, credimi. Oramai non è più calcio FIFA, ma semplicemente gioco d’azzardo. Se non hai leggende in squadra in FUT, la partita la perdi... e non è una cosa che dico io che sono un semplice giocatore di un livello dignitoso, ma pro player che su questo gioco hanno costruito la loro vita. Se EA guadagna così tanto da FUT (ripeto il 28% del fatturato totale di EA deriva SOLO da questa modalità e le proiezioni dicono che l’anno prossimo salirà ancora) è chiaro che non è invogliata a migliorare il gameplay. A questo punto potrebbero anche evitare di rilasciare Fifa 20, andando avanti solo a patchare FUT, perché onestamente da anni il gioco è palesemente sempre uguale. Offline è ormai diventato inutile giocare, non ci si diverte minimamente.



E' un po' quello che lamentano i videogiocatori di nba 2k, con l'ormai netta predominanza delle microtransazioni. La differenza è che 2k ha già un gioco quasi perfetto che lima ogni anno e offre modalità offline sempre diverse e più profonde, cercando di rispettare gusti e pareri di ogni loro utente, mentre EA ormai si concentra solo su come riuscire a spillare più soldi possibile attraverso le modalità online. 
Mi auguro che in tanti quest'anno passino a pes, sarebbe l'unico scossone utile a cambiare le cose.


----------



## Victorss (7 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Passerò anche io a PES appena disponibile. Fifa 20 non lo compro, per una semplice ragione: ormai il miglioramento del gameplay e del gioco in quanto tale alla EA non interessa più, visto che il 28% del fatturato di EA deriva dall'Ultimate Team. Finché la gente spenderà 500-1000 euro l'anno o, in casi patologici di ludopatia, oltre 10000 euro in spacchettamenti il gioco in quanto tale non subirà dei cambiamenti.
> Sono anni che attendo innovazioni su un gameplay ormai fin troppo ridicolo e imbarazzante, in FUT basta avere le leggende per vincere le partite. Ormai l'abilità del giocatore conta davvero poco e mi sono rotto le scatole di assistere a partite palesemente scriptate e indirizzate. Avevo giocato molto al 18, il 19 l'ho lasciato subito.



Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Agosto 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' un po' quello che lamentano i videogiocatori di nba 2k, con l'ormai netta predominanza delle microtransazioni. La differenza è che 2k ha già un gioco quasi perfetto che lima ogni anno e offre modalità offline sempre diverse e più profonde, cercando di rispettare gusti e pareri di ogni loro utente, mentre EA ormai si concentra solo su come riuscire a spillare più soldi possibile attraverso le modalità online.
> Mi auguro che in tanti quest'anno passino a pes, sarebbe l'unico scossone utile a cambiare le cose.


Ma ormai è così FIFA, ci ho giocato diverso tempo. Anni fa si giocava alle stagioni online, FUT non c’era e, per quanto fosse un gioco pieno di bug, ti divertivi. Poi con l’avvento della modalità ultimate team l’ambito del competitive si è sviluppato proprio intorno a FUT, invogliando i videogiocatori a spacchettare investendo ingenti somme di denaro per poter costruire un team competitivo prima degli altri, così da avere più possibilità di qualificarsi agli eventi live in cui sono messi in palio premi in denaro.
Oggi un pro player all’inizio spende cifre comprese tra 5000 e 10000 euro appena il gioco esce, ma questo vizio ormai ha contagiato anche player più modesti. Dalle slot machine si è passati ai pacchetti Fifa e la ludopatia ha preso il sopravvento. C’è gente che ha lasciato il lavoro da apple devoloper per dedicarsi a fare video su Twitch dove gioca a stagioni di FUT e FUT champions.... roba da TSO immediato secondo me...


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma ormai è così FIFA, ci ho giocato diverso tempo. Anni fa si giocava alle stagioni online, FUT non c’era e, per quanto fosse un gioco pieno di bug, ti divertivi. Poi con l’avvento della modalità ultimate team l’ambito del competitive si è sviluppato proprio intorno a FUT, invogliando i videogiocatori a spacchettare investendo ingenti somme di denaro per poter costruire un team competitivo prima degli altri, così da avere più possibilità di qualificarsi agli eventi live in cui sono messi in palio premi in denaro.
> Oggi un pro player all’inizio spende cifre comprese tra 5000 e 10000 euro appena il gioco esce, ma questo vizio ormai ha contagiato anche player più modesti. Dalle slot machine si è passati ai pacchetti Fifa e la ludopatia ha preso il sopravvento. C’è gente che ha lasciato il lavoro da apple devoloper per dedicarsi a fare video su Twitch dove gioca a stagioni di FUT e FUT champions.... roba da TSO immediato secondo me...


Per me invece è una genialata riuscire a vivere videogiocando. Da TSO è chi consente all'ex Apple developer di farlo, dunque comuni mortali.

Comunque direi che sono un paio di anni almeno che PES merita, anche se io ho sempre scaricato la versione Lite da barboni. 
Non gioco tanto e quando posso preferisco dedicarmi ad altro, però per quest'anno sto valutando l'acquisto...


----------

